# If you beleive...



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

...everything in the movies...

Large, loft-style apartments in New York City are well within the price
range of most people -- whether they are employed or not.

At least one of a pair of identical twins is born evil.

Should you decide to defuse a bomb, don't worry which wire to cut. You
will always choose the right one.

Most laptop computers are powerful enough to override the 
communications
system of any invading alien society.

It does not matter if you are heavily outnumbered in a fight involving
martial arts: your enemies will wait patiently to attack you one by one
by dancing around in a threatening manner until you have knocked out
their predecessors.

When you turn out the light to go to bed, everything in your bedroom
will still be clearly visible, just slightly bluish.

If you are blonde and pretty, it is possible to become a world expert 
on
nuclear fission at the age of 22.

Honest and hard working policemen are traditionally gunned down three
days before their retirement.

Rather than wasting bullets, megalomaniacs prefer to kill their arch
enemies using complicated machinery involving fuses, pulley systems,
deadly gases, lasers, and man-eating sharks, which will allow their
captives at least 20 minutes to escape.

All beds have special L-shaped cover sheets that reach the armpit level
on a woman but only to waist level on the man lying beside her.

All grocery shopping bags contain at least one stick of French bread.

It's easy for anyone to land a plane providing there is someone in the
control tower to talk you down.

Once applied, lipstick will never rub off even while scuba diving.

You're very likely to survive any battle in any war unless you make the
mistake of showing someone a picture of your sweetheart back home.

Should you wish to pass yourself off as a German or Russian officer, it
will not be necessary to speak the language. A German or Russian accent
will do.

The Eiffel Tower can be seen from any window in Paris.

A man will show no pain while taking the most ferocious beating, but
will wince when a woman tries to clean his wounds.

If a large pane of glass is visible, someone will be thrown through it
before long.

If staying in a haunted house, women should investigate any strange
noises in their most revealing underwear.

Word processors never display a cursor on screen but will always say:
Enter Password Now.

Even when driving down a perfectly straight road, it is necessary to
turn the steering wheel vigorously from left to right every few 
moments.

All bombs are fitted with electronic timing devices with large red
readouts so you know exactly when they're going to go off.

A detective can only solve a case once he has been suspended from duty.

If you decide to start dancing in the street, everyone you meet will
know all the steps.

Police departments give their officers personality tests to make sure
they are deliberately assigned a partner who is their total opposite.

When they are alone, all foreign military officers prefer to speak to
each other in English.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

brilliant... nice one!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

and on Star Trek if you are sent on an away mission and you are not one of the main characters then you ARE going to die.


----------

